# JKD - Dan Inosanto teaching Anderson Silva



## crazydiamond (Jul 10, 2015)

JKD concepts is MMA. Here is my teachers teacher...giving a lesson to Silva.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 10, 2015)

Always wanted to train with Dan Inosanto, have never had the chance.


----------



## Transk53 (Jul 12, 2015)

Is this pre the the horrific leg break, or after?


----------



## Slyceman (May 3, 2016)

crazydiamond said:


> JKD concepts is MMA. Here is my teachers teacher...giving a lesson to Silva.


That my instructor teacher too! Hey!!!


----------



## Slyceman (May 3, 2016)

Who your teacher? Putting flavor back in the ART!


----------



## crazydiamond (May 4, 2016)

Slyceman said:


> Who your teacher? Putting flavor back in the ART!



Cool stuff !  Out of privacy concerns - lets just say my Guru and his school is certified under Dan Insoanto and my day to day teachers (Sifu's) are certified advanced instructors under Ron Balicki (Guru Dan's son in law).

I have had the chance to attend seminars directly with Guru Dan and I was humbled and impressed with his life, modest and kind character,  and his knowledge and skills. I choose the right Martial Art, right school, and right teachers.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 4, 2016)

Guru Dan is a legend!


----------



## Slyceman (May 4, 2016)

crazydiamond said:


> Cool stuff !  Out of privacy concerns - lets just say my Guru and his school is certified under Dan Insoanto and my day to day teachers (Sifu's) are certified advanced instructors under Ron Balicki (Guru Dan's son in law).
> 
> I have had the chance to attend seminars directly with Guru Dan and I was humbled and impressed with his life, modest and kind character,  and his knowledge and skills. I choose the right Martial Art, right school, and right teachers.



I was a guru(student) out of the UPF academy(unique Physical Fitness) I really don't know if Dan would even remember us out of a forty year spand, but I do remember at the time my teacher was one of the only Black Guru's there, that was bringing his little nephew(me) to the Kali-academy in Torrance, CA. Here's a Photo at UPF of my son doing a sidekick."LOL"


----------



## Kickboxer101 (May 5, 2016)

At least he's upgraded from Steven segal lol


----------



## crazydiamond (May 22, 2016)

Had a chance to train with one of Guru Dan's earliest students, Master Chris Kent. He was in the backyard JKD training group just before Sijo Bruce died. Amazing to listen to all the history, various original students, and better understanding of the "camps" within JKD and also general information on FMA.   I do enjoy the physical side of JKD and there was lots of lessons in theory behind the moves... but the history, people, and cultural influences that are a part of JKD and FMA is just as interesting to me.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jul 13, 2016)

Don't know if this is where to ask it but dan inosanto ever compete, this isn't me saying oh if he didnt he sucks but I mean he was a kenpo black belt and did other styles I just wondered if he ever entered tournaments


----------



## Juany118 (Aug 26, 2016)

crazydiamond said:


> JKD concepts is MMA. Here is my teachers teacher...giving a lesson to Silva.



I know a bit of a necro but upon seeing the video and knowing the fights, I think that was Inosanto Kali.  I know how the video refers to it but Silva, and the commentators, specifically stated that he had studied Kali and not JKD.  Now I-K uses the same precepts of JKD, it takes from 26 different sources, just a few are FMA, Kuntao (Chinese Kung Fu practiced by the Chinese communities is SE Asia) and Silat.  Those techniques are part of L-I Kali as well.  Not surprising since they are also in Wing Chun (see Kuntao) and thus Jeet Kun Do, the original MMA


----------



## Juany118 (Aug 26, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Don't know if this is where to ask it but dan inosanto ever compete, this isn't me saying oh if he didnt he sucks but I mean he was a kenpo black belt and did other styles I just wondered if he ever entered tournaments




Well we could ask the same question of Bruce Lee himself.  He had one documented fight against Wong where one person said it lasted 3 minutes but then it was proven to have lasted 20 minutes and Wong lost because he lost his footing by his own fault.  In an interview regarding this Lee later said "hey man I was trying to advertise my school."  http://mentalfloss.com/article/67108/time-bruce-lee-was-challenged-real-fight.  We can also go back to the 70's where Chuck Norris was vilified for saying that Bruce Lee was a good martial artist, for a non-fighter.  This is NOT a can of worms one wants opened lol.

So the question seems to be a glass houses one.  Me I say "did students of their's go on to be great fighters"? The answer is yes.  That is the sign of a great teacher.  The Sifu or Guro doesn't prove themselves by a fight record.  I have had to deal with self taught street fighters that can kick the junk out of multiple degree black belts.  What makes the great Sifu or Guro is the success of their students.  Since Silva and the commentators put the new techniques and Silva's success to Kali training in that fight, and thus Guro Inosanto, that is good enough for me.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Aug 26, 2016)

I went to a seminar with Guro Dan earlier this summer, a few weeks before his 80th birthday. I really want to be able to move that well when I'm 80.


----------



## Juany118 (Aug 26, 2016)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I went to a seminar with Guro Dan earlier this summer, a few weeks before his 80th birthday. I really want to be able to move that well when I'm 80.



You have no idea how frustrated I am.  I will be in Louisiana on Vacation when he is doing a seminar there.  However I will be in Hammond and NOLA, since this was planned a year in advance, for my Wife and I to visit friends that moved there.

Then I took off the weekend of his Seminar in Georgia... to have a "siblings and cousins weekend" (I am from a family that draws VERY much on the strong Irish/Italian "family is life" roots).

Already told the wife... When his 2017 calendar comes out I am going.  If not I applying to be a visiting student for 2 weeks at the Academy.  One way or the other though... its going to happen.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Aug 26, 2016)

Juany118 said:


> You have no idea how frustrated I am.  I will be in Louisiana on Vacation when he is doing a seminar there.  However I will be in Hammond and NOLA, since this was planned a year in advance, for my Wife and I to visit friends that moved there.
> 
> Then I took off the weekend of his Seminar in Georgia... to have a "siblings and cousins weekend" (I am from a family that draws VERY much on the strong Irish/Italian "family is life" roots).
> 
> Already told the wife... When his 2017 calendar comes out I am going.  If not I applying to be a visiting student for 2 weeks at the Academy.  One way or the other though... its going to happen.


Honestly, even though I enjoyed the seminar and seeing Guro Dan again (my previous seminar with him was 30 years ago), I don't think his current seminar teaching style is really conducive for effective learning for most people.

He would show a 6-move combination, then show 5 variations of it a couple of times each, then send everybody off to practice all 5 variations for about 5-10 minutes, then show another bunch of variations on another extended combination with only a few minutes to practice, and so on. Over the course of 4 hours we probably went through 100-200 moves. Those who weren't pretty experienced already would have to struggle to remember the sequences they had just been shown. Even the experienced people probably forgot the majority of what they practiced that day by the time they hit the parking lot. There was little to no focus on the fine details of what actually makes the techniques work.

My approach was to not worry about retaining the material he showed. Instead I just tried to absorb the feel of what he was showing by osmosis - sort of like improving one's accent in a foreign language through immersion.

In general, though, I greatly prefer seminars where the instructor focuses on a few techniques, delves deep into the details of how to make them actually work, and provides individual feedback and guidance to the attendees. (In fairness, there were so many people at the seminar that it would have been difficult for Dan to provide individual feedback to them all.)


----------



## Juany118 (Aug 26, 2016)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Honestly, even though I enjoyed the seminar and seeing Guro Dan again (my previous seminar with him was 30 years ago), I don't think his current seminar teaching style is really conducive for effective learning for most people.
> 
> He would show a 6-move combination, then show 5 variations of it a couple of times each, then send everybody off to practice all 5 variations for about 5-10 minutes, then show another bunch of variations on another extended combination with only a few minutes to practice, and so on. Over the course of 4 hours we probably went through 100-200 moves. Those who weren't pretty experienced already would have to struggle to remember the sequences they had just been shown. Even the experienced people probably forgot the majority of what they practiced that day by the time they hit the parking lot. There was little to no focus on the fine details of what actually makes the techniques work.
> 
> ...


My main thing I want to simply do what you refer to as osmosis, once, from someone as well versed as Guro Dan.  Kinda like going to see Iron Maiden Live for the first time a few years ago.  Was it still a sight to see on the bucket list?  Indeed.  I have a thing about arts.  Painting, sculpting, music, martial.  When I have the chance to simply feel and say, I was in the presence of someone who "has it" who is a master?  It's the experience, the presence, as much as, if not more than the knowledge that I want to partake in.  
Maybe weird, I am a recovering Historian after all and Guro Dan is a part of Martial Arts history.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Aug 26, 2016)

Juany118 said:


> Well we could ask the same question of Bruce Lee himself.  He had one documented fight against Wong where one person said it lasted 3 minutes but then it was proven to have lasted 20 minutes and Wong lost because he lost his footing by his own fault.  In an interview regarding this Lee later said "hey man I was trying to advertise my school."  The Time Bruce Lee Was Challenged to a Real Fight.  We can also go back to the 70's where Chuck Norris was vilified for saying that Bruce Lee was a good martial artist, for a non-fighter.  This is NOT a can of worms one wants opened lol.
> 
> So the question seems to be a glass houses one.  Me I say "did students of their's go on to be great fighters"? The answer is yes.  That is the sign of a great teacher.  The Sifu or Guro doesn't prove themselves by a fight record.  I have had to deal with self taught street fighters that can kick the junk out of multiple degree black belts.  What makes the great Sifu or Guro is the success of their students.  Since Silva and the commentators put the new techniques and Silva's success to Kali training in that fight, and thus Guro Inosanto, that is good enough for me.


I don't know if it was ever proven that lees fight lasted 20 seconds there's no footage on it and the only people who saw it were his wife and his friends so they're hardly unbiased and don't forget Bruce lees students who were champions were already champions when they met him. Chuck norris, joe lewis,bob wall, mike stone they were already world champs when they met him sure he helped them but it's not like he taught them from nothing and made them champions. Lee was an amazing martial artist but I think his legend is bigger than him. Inosanto seems a very good teacher so fair play to him and he doesn't prostitue  his art and he seems very knowledgable.


----------



## Juany118 (Aug 26, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> I don't know if it was ever proven that lees fight lasted 20 seconds there's no footage on it and the only people who saw it were his wife and his friends so they're hardly unbiased and don't forget Bruce lees students who were champions were already champions when they met him. Chuck norris, joe lewis,bob wall, mike stone they were already world champs when they met him sure he helped them but it's not like he taught them from nothing and made them champions. Lee was an amazing martial artist but I think his legend is bigger than him. Inosanto seems a very good teacher so fair play to him and he doesn't prostitue  his art and he seems very knowledgable.



If you read the article I linked it's based on an independent reporter tacking down witnesses.  I would trust that independent reporter more than anything.  I am not saying Lee isnt a legend btw, the only thing I am saying is that verifiable facts are what you asked for.  What is verifiable regarding Lee and his fighting?  He neither confirmed or denied what happened between he and Wong.  Only one openly Lee supporter gives the short account vs a long 20 minute right.

And you know what?  That's a good thing because if this is true it's why Lee said "my style didn't work, I need something different" and as a result we have Jun Fan Gung Fu and Jeet Kun Do.  As such the Martial world is richer.


----------

